# urodynamic billing



## cecilia73 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi I am new to this Uro billing. My MD bills as follows
51726
51729
51741
51772
51797

if EMG was done she adds 51784. Do I attach mod 51 on all codes
thank you


----------



## kvangoor (Oct 25, 2012)

You would attach the 51 to all the codes except the code on the first line (because 51 is indicating multiple procedures) and you do not need it on the 51797 because that is an add-on code and add-on codes do not need the 51 modifier.


----------



## cecilia73 (Oct 25, 2012)

thank you for your reply!


----------



## cecilia73 (Oct 25, 2012)

Do I select the primary code based on highest RVU value?


----------



## kvangoor (Oct 25, 2012)

You got it!


----------



## AMBERRUIZ (Oct 29, 2012)

*Uro coding*

You would only be able to bill the 51729 not both it and the 51726 as the 51726 explaining that it is complex and that 51729 is showing what was done within the complex code. You can bill additionally for the 51741 and 51797. I was not able to find the 51772 in the CPT book however. You would put modifier 51 on the lowest $ codes but do not need to for 51797 as it is an add on code. 

I hope this helps!


----------

